# tactics for fighting Marneus Calgar w/ CSM



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,
I'm playing a campaign at my local hobby store and there is one guy who I'm terrified of (cause of Calgar). He plays Ultramarines and uses Marneus Calgar alot (along w/ this special psyker and an honor guard). I am relatively new to fighting space marines and was wondering if there are any tricks to killing him, or at least gaining an advantage against him. I play All Nurgle CSM, Nurgle Daemons, and Traitor Guard (IA7). mixing races is allowed in apocalypse games in the campaign. I'd also appreciate some tips on fighting Ultramarines in general.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Calgar is in termie armor so he can only be in a land raider, so just pop the LR and stay away from him. haha. Thats all that i do, cause he is a beast. And with eternal warrior he is very hard to kill.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't let him get into combat get anti-tank or something that can get through his bad ass armour or the land raider


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, people here are mostly spot-on. Pop the LR, even if it means sacrificing a unit that packs meltaguns (you're giving those plaugies mostly meltaguns, right?), then go somewhere else. He's a huuuuge point sink, so as long as you're busy playing somewhere else with the rest of his army, he's basically in a one-down position.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I've seen a friend of mine pop a Land Raider packing marneus and his gang with a Daemon Prince (they do a good job, being MCs with a good volume of attacks), then assaulting with Slaanesh troops with power weapons to thin down the guard. The slaaneshis usually get trounced, but last enough to let the DP join the combat next and finish Marneus.

Also, he is only T4. You may want to grab Ahriman and spam Gift until he turns into a bulbous, freaky Spawn. Not efficient, but it is funny.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vortex Grenade. He costs 250, you get a Strategic point to spend for each 250pts lower than he. Place the Vortex and watch him die a lovely death.

If you have a Deathstrike Missile Launcher, you can get a Vortex one of those, but it's unlikely to fire in the time limit.


----------



## Ljudas (Apr 14, 2010)

Calgar, Tigurius, honourguard and a Land Raider comes to roughly 1000 points. Which means that you can take 10 Daemon Princes as it's apocalypse you aren't restrictet to the FOC.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

im more fond of the ahriman spamming chaos idea, its far more amusing ^.^


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Ljudas said:


> Calgar, Tigurius, honourguard and a Land Raider comes to roughly 1000 points. Which means that you can take 10 Daemon Princes as it's apocalypse you aren't restrictet to the FOC.


Yeah, but apocalypse or not, throwing a deathstar/rock at another deathstar/rock is a terrible thing to do.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just thought I'd throw out there that Calgar is not in Terminator armour to begin with. It's an upgrade. But then again, who takes him in power armour these days?

Midnight


----------

